

Ask HN: What tools do you use for mobile apps design? - aladial

I'm sure every designer has its weapon of choice but what is it in your case? If you're working with an app developer what are the deliverables? How do you manage revisions?<p>I know, there are a lot of questions but I would really appreciate your feedback!
======
mgrassotti
Used to recommend just paper, but these days my favorite is <http://popapp.in>
\- basically you sketch app screens on paper, snap photo of each page and then
stitch them together. it's not going to help with process but is a great way
to nail down an idea

~~~
aladial
Nice app, thanks for sharing. But that works for wireframing. If you're
planning to give a different look and feel than the default iOS or Android
theme I'm sure you use different tools.

------
healthenclave
Well you could use the usual Photoshop, illustrator .... But also check
PaintCode it's a mac only app that helps create vector based UI (in
objective-c) for iOs only.

Love to have something similar for Android (no sencha) 'cause the UI for
android can be a serious pain.

Basically PaintCode can import svg and photoshop layers and convert them into
objective c code. Which can be easily reused, and reconfigured for any new
resolution that may come out.

It's not perfect but it's pretty neat <http://www.paintcodeapp.com/>

~~~
aladial
Basically you're saying "multiple apps". Is that cumbersome?

------
hboon
I have become a quite a fan of <http://www.bohemiancoding.com/sketch/>. It's
more or less a cleaner and updated version of Fireworks which Adobe has left
to rot.

------
signalsignal
Inkscape for vector files and Gimp for all other stuff. I create all my own
graphics and it looks very acceptable. For repetitive work I use scripts,
command line programs via MacPorts, or put together my own from Automater.

------
pdenya
I use photoshop. I don't manage revisions effectively for PSDs. It hasn't been
a concern for me in the past but if there was an easy way I'd probably use it.

------
chudi
For wireframes we use balsamiq and for graphics we try to stick with svg, if
we cant, png for each screen resolution that we target. Hope it helps!

~~~
aladial
I actually meant what tools you use to create the svg/png files...

~~~
chudi
oh sorry! Photoshop! and Illustrator

------
meerita
Illustrator.

